# What's in your bowl - Nov 08



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started the month off with a bowl of Best Brown Flake.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Finally fired up the pipe again. Fired up 2 bowls of Blue Note yesterday.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

CRider said:


> Finally fired up the pipe again. Fired up 2 bowls of Blue Note yesterday.


Check it out, we've got 4 of us now smoking!!!!!!

What did ya think of the blue note?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I like the Blue note...I'm not real good at picking up all the flavors yet, but it does taste good to me and I love the aroma of it. I've gone through about half of this bag I got from Altadis now, I like it the most of the 3 they sent me.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

With one exception, I only get the generalized flavors: Spice, Sweet, Smoky, and Woodsy.

I've realized that pipe tobacco is vastly differant from cigars in that regard. Both offer percieved flavors, but they are definately most noticable in stogies.

For me the joy of smoking a pipe is the process of preparing the pipe for a smoke, lighting it, and just relaxing with rythmatic puffs.

So I guess what I'm saying is you're not alone in the flavor detection realm. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Smoking some Top Black Cherry right now.

I have been smoking a pipe for over 2 years and I still can't pick up the flavor nuances a lot of times. I don't worry about it. Sometimes trying to break it down makes it less enjoyable for me. All I know is, if it tastes good to me or not :lol: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Like Nick said in response to one of the cigar reviews: "I usually write it's good as shit, that's about as wordy as I get". :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a very relaxed weekend, got the new Wessex L series pipe in Fri afternoon, finished up the Bathroom remodel I was working on and got paid for that, So I decided to go to Memphis to the Yacht Club and hang out.

I smoked 3 bowls of the Dan SVH in the Johs pipe, then switched to the Wessex pipe w/ Dan SVH and smoked 4 more bowls !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 

I guess I had a pipe in my teeth all day and night, but it was great !

My tounge is a little wierd feeling today, but enjoyed it just the same.

I know why the Wessex is a L series, this is a LARGE pipe !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

7 bowls in one day!! :shock: :shock: 

That is a lot of smoking! :lol: :lol:

P.S. Some warm salt water will help your tongue out a bit.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> 7 bowls in one day!! :shock: :shock:
> 
> That is a lot of smoking! :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.S. Some warm salt water will help your tongue out a bit.


Yeppers, ALOT of smoking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Started at 9am that morning and quit at 1am the next morning.

Had a pipe in my teeth the whole time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Yeppers, ALOT of smoking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Started at 9am that morning and quit at 1am the next morning.
> 
> Had a pipe in my teeth the whole time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm talking about! I'm envious; even it all that smoking did leave with some minor tongue bite....I'm lucky to sneak in a second bowl during the day......


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I enjoyed a bowl of Commonwealth this afternoon while in the garage playing with the motorcycle (read as taking a needed break from TWO colic babies).

My intent is to enjoy another bowl of something this evening...maybe some more of that OUTSTANDING Vanilla or just as AWESOME Burley. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Never did get that second bowl.....


But did enjoy a bowl of Nightcap yesterday afternoon.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a local blend "Wharfmaster" while washing the car this afternoon.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cracked open a tin of Dan Da Vinci today, smoked a bowl for lunch and another on the ride home.

This blend seems to favor Captn Black white pouch, lots of burly, with a red wine topping, Leaves a sharp tanic note on the tounge, kinda like a dry red wine.

But what do I know, I'm such a noob ! :???: 

Still like the Dan SVH, the bestest of all, gotta order a few more tins


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a great summary there Tom! Sounds pretty damn tasty...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had another bowl of the Dan, Da Vinci on the ride home, in the Wessex pipe.

It still comes across a little bite-e, maybe its the new pipe, enjoyed it just the same.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Decided to change it up a little, had a bowl of the Altadis Irish Cream in the Wessex pipe, good smoke !

To me the VAs seem to smoke very cool with little or no tounge bite, I'm still smoking a little fast, gotta learn to slow down some more.

2 bowls today and a couple 3 or 4 dips of grizzly, good nite all !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a bowl of Vanilla-Honeydew last night. Thinking today is gonna be a stogie day and gonna try to sneak a bowl of Nightcap or Commonwealth in this evening.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Was able to get a bowl of Commonwealth Mixture.....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had another bowl of Blue Note yesterday. Really do like that stuff. I want to find a good vanilla blend...any suggestions?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

CRider said:


> Had another bowl of Blue Note yesterday. Really do like that stuff. I want to find a good vanilla blend...any suggestions?


So far my absolute FAV, is the Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew!!!!!!!!!!
I could smoke this blend exclusively 

But, I just bought the last tin they had @ smokingpipes.com

I was getting it from them at $6.55/ 50g tin

I'm sure you could find it elsewhere, just might be a little more $

Also try the Dan Blue Note, if the SVH is an indication of the quality of their baccy, then the Blue Note they have has to be good.

I'll be cracking open a tin of it this week will let you know how it is.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Forgot to add:

Smoking a bowl of the Dan Da Vinci in a Tim West sidewalker pipe while watching some TV at hulu.com, they just uploaded some cool anime !!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

+1 on the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.

Just a head's up, I heard that Dan/CAO blends are discontinued. If you like any of the blends, get them now while they are available.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> +1 on the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.
> 
> Just a head's up, I heard that Dan/CAO blends are discontinued. If you like any of the blends, get them now while they are available.


That sucks, so I guess I'm on a hunt for all the SVH I can find !

No more at smokingpipes.com, kept enter 5 for the qty, and it told me only 1 on hand, so I called them and ordered it and another McCllend christmas Cheer 08 to make my min. $ purchase.

Anyone find any quanity, please PM me, I like this stuff !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> +1 on the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


+2

I've only had two Vanilla blends, this one and McBarens. I didn't care for the McBarens because it seemed to lacked any depth of flavor. The SVH on the other hand came across very natural and left me wanting a hell of alot more.

If you can get your hands on this you won't regret it.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Getting ready to crack a tin of Dan Blue Note, and the Johs pipe is on deck today.




After a little looking, Pipesandcigars.com has the Dan SVH, @ $7.37/50g, and Cupojoes.com has it @ $8.99/50g


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Nightcap in my Kaywoodie last night.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some SG St. James Flake.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had another bowl of the Dan, Blue Note in the Wessex pipe, although a similar profile to the Altadis Blue Note, it doesen't come across as sweet flavored, more of a tobaccoy taste, very enjoyable !

I do like them both, but they are 2 different tobaccos, and like each for what it is.

Altadis BN, fruity and sweet
Dan BN, similar w/ more tobacco taste

Hope this helps !

Tom


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had some Lane's Black Raspberry.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started off my day with some EMP.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Started the day with a pot of coffee and a bowl of Dan BN, in the Johs pipe

Thinking of cracking open a tin of the Dan Devils Holiday.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I reached for some commonwealth then the froggy jumped out sooooooo....cracked open a tin of Frog Morton....ah, my first Latakia smoked....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Which Frog Morton blend ?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Which Frog Morton blend ?


The orginal blend "Frog Morton". I've got some Frog Morton on the Town I'll be cracking open once I finish this tin.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

More froggy last night.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a couple quick bowls in the Tim West last nite, 1st was Altadis Irish Cream, next was Dan Blue Note.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Started out the day with the Dan Da Vinci and finished it with Dan Blue Note in the Wessex pipe.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Enjoyed a quick bowl of Dan Blue Note in the Tim West pipe, last nite.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cracked open the tin of Dan SVH and smoking a bowl in the Wessex pipe, starting to finally get it broken in.

Did I mention I luv this baccy, Dan SVH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Heading out back with a bowl of Commonwealth....a bit chilly out...should make for a great smoke.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Enjoying a bowl of Dan SVH in a Johs pipe !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Snuck in the garage this evening (f%cking cold outside) to enjoy a bowl of Froggy.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a bowl of Dan Da Vinci in the Johs pipe, while riding to and from the local B&M, had to pick up a box of AF #77 Anejo sharks for FM.(lucky bastage) but he did give me a Anejo #49? for the trouble


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Dan' Vanillia Creme this evening.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had my first bowl in the Bennington Prince #97 pipe with some Dan Da Vinci


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Finishing a bowl of Dan Blue Note in my Filterwell bent bulldog

Think I'll try breaking in the Whitehall #22 after dinner with a bowl of Dan SVH


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a bowl of Dan Da Vinci in a no name bent pipe to break it in.

Waiting on thurs to crack open the Christmas Cheer 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Waiting on thurs to crack open the Christmas Cheer 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll be cracking mine open shortly after Turkey day hopefully. Got 3 open tins right now...really should kill one before crack it open.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Waiting on thurs to crack open the Christmas Cheer 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!


+1 Except I will be opening a tin of '06 CC!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> I'll be cracking mine open shortly after Turkey day hopefully. Got 3 open tins right now...really should kill one before crack it open.


Open it! You know you want to! :lol: :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting on thurs to crack open the Christmas Cheer 08 !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Same here 4 open, but I'm still gonna do it !!!!!!!!!!!

There are 2, 2005 Christmas Cheer & 8, 2002s on ebay right now for $26 ea.

Jax, just do it, the open cans won't go bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just smoked some Wilshire blend that I got from Jimmy.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> Just smoked some Wilshire blend that I got from Jimmy.


Was reading at Club Stogie that Wilshire is the Lane 1Q, just renamed by the local.........just a quick useful factoid


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Was reading at Club Stogie that Wilshire is the Lane 1Q, just renamed by the local.........just a quick useful factoid


Good info!
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a bowl of Dan Blue Note in the Bennington #97, the draft hole in this estate pipe is a little burnt out, I mean its larger than normal, leading to not being able to burn the last portion of the bowl, still very enjoyable !

Tom


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Alright, I've obviously got no will power and can easily be swayed by my brothers....I'll do it, I'll crack that tin open soon after turkey day. :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Heading out back here in a few mins. to enjoy a bowl of Commonwealth.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a bowl of the McCellands Christmas Cheer 08 in a bent Filterwell pipe

Awesome smoke, a little wet, but pure tobacco flavor, no top dressing, just sweet VAs.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

*I just lit up some Christmas Cheer 2006.*


















*I can't forget to post a pic of Santa smoking his pipe from the insert  !*









*It is a nice broken flake that I lightly rubbed out.*









*I'm smoking it in my Nording Freehand.*


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Good looking Nording freehand, there Bob !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Tom!

This CC '06 is pretty good! Nice & sweet straight VA tobacco taste.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, that is a good lookin' pipe!

CC 06 huh? Don't mind us NOOBs, we'll stick with our '08. :lol: 

Mine will get cracked open here in the next day or so. After reading Tom's post, I'll let it rest for a couple of days to dry out before loading it up. Thanks for the heads up bro.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Started my day bright and early with some EMP.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Going to fire up a bowl of Wilshire here in a few... Its been awhile since I picked up the pipe so I figured why not.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Going to fire up a bowl of Wilshire here in a few...


 :shock: :shock: 
I thought you gave up on the pipe :lol: :lol: .

Had some Sundowner blend on the ride to work.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Going to fire up a bowl of Wilshire here in a few... Its been awhile since I picked up the pipe so I figured why not.


Alright Aces ! in case you missed it the Wilshire is the same as the Lane 1Q.

Having a bowl of the Dan SVH in a Wessex pipe.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished my day off with some Frog Morton


----------

